# Where will Kimbo go?



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

Love him ar hate him he sells i read on sherdog thay think maybo dream but i dont think he is that famous in japan. i would like to him go to strikeforce, what do you guys think.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

King of the Cage


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Kimbo was made for Japan.

We should have realized this when he fought James Thompson; a guy that fought Giant Silva, Butterbean, and Don Frye.

Kimbo vs. Zulu would be interesting. lol.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

A1yola06 said:


> King of the Cage


KOTC was actually owned by Pro-Elite. It fell also with EliteXC. Alot of fighters are gonna be scrambling for a contract.


----------



## Kimbo Slice (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimbo was made for Japan
this is the point


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kimbo has been blatently exposed as nothing more than a freakshow and where do freak shows go, thats right Japan, is anybody actually expecting him to go anywhere else?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I think "professional wrestling" could be something for him...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Back to the ghetto.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Id say he's going to do prowrestling and japan and call it a career. Not bad for not really being a fighter and be able to retire with well so much money.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Affliction more than likely til they fold. or back to his yard fighting for footage


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd say pro-wrestling is definitely a good choice for Kimbo. People know him, he's strong, he doesn't have to take a real punch, so why not? By the way about the Japanese thing, I hate that everyone already says what I'm thinking whenever I'm on this site. F*****g good posters.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Kimbo vs. Bob Sapp.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

donE85hot said:


> Love him ar hate him he sells i read on sherdog thay think maybo dream but i dont think he is that famous in japan. i would like to him go to strikeforce, what do you guys think.



Yeah let him goto Japan to join another fake fighter called bob sapp


----------



## BoxingManiac (Oct 22, 2008)

How retarded is Kimbo? He wants to fight MMA standing up? THATS CALLED BOXING!!!!!!!! Unless if Kimbo goes to boxing, he is going to fail his whole life.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Umm no MMA standing is called K-1, I think a Cro Cop kick to the skull might be a foul in boxing, not sure though.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Kimbo should go to japan and fight the other freakshows like bob sapp or hong choi man


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

He's either going back to being a Bodyguard for porn websites or back to his street fighting.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Welfare office,,, just for my amusement if he wants to stand up, I would love to see him dumped in the ring with Mirko Crocop, and let Mirko ease his pain with a left head kick,


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

LoganDaBoxer said:


> Kimbo vs. Bob Sapp.


Now that's a fight I want to see.

No joke.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kimbo should go back to fighting punks on the street. It's what he is good at because he doesn't belong anywhere else


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

i'll give him 50$ to come fight some people in my backyard


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

J.P. said:


> KOTC was actually owned by Pro-Elite. It fell also with EliteXC. Alot of fighters are gonna be scrambling for a contract.


Damn, I didn't know that. Thats too bad, lot's of great fighters got their start in KOTC. One less place for new talent to rise.:thumbsdown: It seems like KOTC has been around for a really long time too.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

two things can happen.

1. UFC signs him.. then buries him.
2. Go to Affliction, as they need the publicity to stay afloat.

the later however brings problems as there is no much chance of him beating anyone in their division, and i mean anyone.

i like number 1.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Back to YouTube


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bum Fights!


----------



## -jacqueline- (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimbo versus Tim Sylvia would be a good fight so I hope Affliction make it happen.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

He'll probably go to AFL or Japan. He would love Japan. And Japan would love him, I'm sure.

MAYBE a short wrestling stint, but those dudes have a lot more cardio than Kimbo. If it happens, it won't last long.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta feel a little for the dude. Sure, he had no business in MMA, but he's just trying to make money while he can, it's not his fault EliteXC built him up as something he wasn't. To have a whole company collapse because he lost a fight is rough.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

He will most probably go Japan or the AFL.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard kimbo was seen filling out an application at McDonalds...

updates coming


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL! I honestly don't agree, because of the spectacle that is Kimbo, he will definitely do well in Japan. I mean if Bob Sapp was a huge draw, with his lack of talent and abundance of size, Kimbo will do well. Either way, I don't care, because it's EliteXC's fault how much they hyped them and he seems like an okay dude.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> LOL! I honestly don't agree, because of the spectacle that is Kimbo, he will definitely do well in Japan. I mean if Bob Sapp was a huge draw, with his lack of talent and abundance of size, Kimbo will do well. Either way, I don't care, because it's EliteXC's fault how much they hyped them and he seems like an okay dude.


Kimbo is actually isn't a large heavyweight at all.


----------

